# Indoor or Warehouse sweeping/scrubbing



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

Does anyone provide this service in addition to outdoor sweeping? What are the nuances of this business? Can you get the same hourly rate as for outdoor sweeping? What equipment do you use (tennant, powerboss, etc.)? Any insight would be appreciated.

Trebor


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

Some people use a Sweeper/Scrubber that both sweeps dry, and scrubbs wet.
Like the Tennant 8410
You can sweep the parking lot, and the warehouse, then scrub after all the debris is picked up. This concept is a good idea as you only need one machine. The problem with them is, they don't really do either one very well. Your always better off going with a separate unit to sweep, and a separate unit to scrub.
I don't have a dollar figure that you should charge, but I would stick with a Tennant. They've been around for 100 years for a reason.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Indoor floorcare is fairly tricky and pricing will depend on a lot of different variables. A set hourly rate isn't really a good way to go square footage is a better structure, then there are other variables to consider sweeping can be a pain because of the dust (doesn't matter if theres vacuum or not it's still dusty), how many obstructions/stair wells/sweeping underneath stuff, running a scrubber you need easy access to water, a place to dump the recovery tank, chemicals. Then there is the possibility of environmental concerns with the possibility of picking up oil/gas/whatever that would require dumping into barrels. Also if your machine is gas or diesel powered there is the concern of carbon monoxide, battery powered or propane would be preferable.

We have 3 Tennant machines that can be used in combination and matched to the size job. We have a

Tennant 5400 walk behind









Tennant 5700 walk behind









and a Tennant 7200 Rider scrubber


----------



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

*FesterW*

How many square feet can you cover per hour with each of those units? About how much would those units costs?

Trebor


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

Trebor,

Normally, you wouldn't use a walk behind for anything larger than 45,000 sq ft. of open area. Anything above that and you'd probably want to go with a rider.
The new machines are pretty pricy, but we have quite a few used and reconditioned model's in stock.

Click here

Happy to help


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It's really hard to give a per hour sq footage amount because we do all kinds of work and each job is different, but if you're looking at machines get one that the sq feet your looking to accomplish is on the lower side of it's range. Also there are different types of brushes and pad drivers to use on different kinds of floors and they aren't cheap and you will need a few different kinds because unfortunately even though concrete mostly looks the same it doesn't all scrub the same.

I say this because depending on how soiled the surface is/how much solution your laying down/how many times you need to empy-refill the machine all effect the amount you can scrub per hour. For the 7200 it takes at least 7-10 minutes to drain and refill the smaller scrubbers around 5. If your running the solution at 100% the whole time it will run out quick. For an example the 7200 will rinse a gym floor in about 20-25 minutes, that same size floor of very soiled concrete may take up to an hour and include a drain and refill. Make sure you have a generous supply of chemicals handy for the machines too, our 7200 scrubber can easily burn up a 5-gallon bucket of degreaser in one tankfull.

I can't recall exactly what the $ of the scrubbers were so these are estimated #'s
7200 - $15K
5700 - $5000
5200 - $4300

Just to scare you a little more I think the last set of pad drivers we bought for the 7200 were around $400. The concrete brushes were around $500-$600 and need replacing again for the 2nd time in about 3 years.


----------



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

*Thanks Festerw*

Thanks for the info... that is great information. Seems it has similar nuances to parking lot sweeping.

Trebor


----------

